
Apple Wireless Keyboard (invisible) LED - magnified 40X - nickb
http://www.flickr.com/photos/16066408@N08/1734058747/
======
karzeem
I don't know that there's any sensible reaction to this other than breaking
into tears at its majesty and elegance. (And then holding yourself to similar
standards.)

------
cstejerean
This is really neat. I can't believe I haven't noticed until now that my
MacBookPro has the same feature with the iSight indicator.

~~~
ekanes
Yeah, was going to say that. Rather magical isn't it. It would be interesting
to consider if someday a camera could look through a hole or holes as small as
that...

~~~
kingnothing
I believe it is Apple that is developing a camera that is effectively mixed in
with the subpixels on an LCD monitor...

